# Roland SP- 300V Printing



## racer77 (Dec 16, 2007)

I know this question does not have anything to do with T shirts but can the Roland SP-300V print on to a 30 mil White Magnetic media?

Thanks racer77


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

I would not suggest printing directly onto magnetic material, as it is too heavy for the printer. Print on vinyl and than apply to magnetic material.

Eric


----------



## racer77 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I was just trying to kill two birds with one stone. I just bought this printer and a GX-24 plotter used and was not sure if the printer would print on the magnets or not.

Thanks racer77


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

yep, Magnetic Products (MSI brand) from Beacon Graphic Systems

here's the media


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I would agree with JPD. Do not use the SP300 for printing on magnetic material. 2 reasons why: first, the material is too heavy for the drive to be moving back and forth and is not covered by your warranty, and second, the print head on the sp300 does not have an adjustable print head height so if the material is over 10mil thickness, the print will be fuzzy and distorted. You can put small runs through the machine if it is suppported on the back (by you guiding it back and forth) and if it is a 10mil or less thickness. My recommendation and what we do in our shop is print on sticker vinyl and then squeegee onto the magnetic materail and hand cut the material after that. Hope this helps!


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

Since your talking about the 300V, is this printer/cutter good for t-shirt designs? If so, how is the hand?
Before I go for one of these I want to make sure I can use for everything from signs, trucks and tees.

Thanks


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

Our Roland Rep said do not print magnetic using the 300, only the 540 and above because the print head height is adjustable. As long as it is up higher, it works fine.

As far as the hand for shirt material, it is pretty good. You do notice the material a bit, but it is stretchable and has a softer hand than normal shirt vinyl.

Ask your rep to print a small design off and send it to you, or better yet go to their office for a demonstration. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

The hand depends on what material you are printing on to transfer to the shirt. Roland HTM vinyl has a heavier hand to it and is intended to use on dark garments. Imprintables Warehouse makes a material for dark garments called Solutions Opaque that has a much lighter hand to it and has more stretch also. For light colored garments I would recomend Imprintables Solutions clear that has a very light hand and the stretch is amazing. I press it onto spandex material for a sample for customers and they are always blown away by it. Contact josh at Imprintables (he is a member on the forums and one of the site sponsors) and I am sure he will send out a printed and pressed sample of each to you so you can evaluate them. Hope all of this helps.


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> The hand depends on what material you are printing on to transfer to the shirt. Roland HTM vinyl has a heavier hand to it and is intended to use on dark garments. Imprintables Warehouse makes a material for dark garments called Solutions Opaque that has a much lighter hand to it and has more stretch also. For light colored garments I would recomend Imprintables Solutions clear that has a very light hand and the stretch is amazing. I press it onto spandex material for a sample for customers and they are always blown away by it. Contact josh at Imprintables (he is a member on the forums and one of the site sponsors) and I am sure he will send out a printed and pressed sample of each to you so you can evaluate them. Hope all of this helps.


Yes, thanks for the info. Would you say that it's better to buy one of these instead of a DTG printer since I would be able to do more with it.

Also, has anyone ever used the Epson Stylus 7880 or 9880 ? I thought this to be a smaller printer that can be used for shirts and signs. Beacon Graphics advertises these on their website.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I like having the Versacamm as it lets me do other things than just garments. I have met JPD and he has both a DTG and Versacamm. You might want his take on it also. When my machine is not printing for garments I am running banners, magnets, signs, artist canvas material, etc. It really is amazing how much more business it has kept in my shop!


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks Steve, I'll try e-mailing JPD to get the jist of both methods. I would think that both methods would be beneficial.
Thanks again.


----------

